# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  شیمی 15 تا 20 درصد خواهشا کمک کنید!!

## EhsanD

*سلام دوستان شرمنده مزاحمتون میشم ولی خواهشا کمک کنید 
من توی این یه ماهه باقی مونده میخواستم شیمی رو 15 یا بیشتر بزنم میخواستم ببینم میشه این درصد رو جوری بدست اورد که خیلی خیلی کم از شیمی 2 رو خوند؟
یا اصلا نخوندش؟ 
اگر نمیشه حد اقل کدوم فصلش رو بیشتر بخونم ؟

15 تا 20 درصد بدون شیمی سال دوم میشه؟
ممنون*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *سلام دوستان شرمنده مزاحمتون میشم ولی خواهشا کمک کنید 
> من توی این یه ماهه باقی مونده میخواستم شیمی رو 15 یا بیشتر بزنم میخواستم ببینم میشه این درصد رو جوری بدست اورد که خیلی خیلی کم از شیمی 2 رو خوند؟
> یا اصلا نخوندش؟ 
> اگر نمیشه حد اقل کدوم فصلش رو بیشتر بخونم ؟
> 
> 15 تا 20 درصد بدون شیمی سال دوم میشه؟
> ممنون*


سلام
خودتون باید انتخاب کنید کدوم مبحث رو میتونید بخونید ، شیمی تقریبا بودجه بندی یکنواختی داره ،  منم نمیدونم سطح شما چطوره که بخوام شیمی 3 یا پیش رو پیشنهاد بدم . پس همون شیمی 2 رو بخونید تست هم بزنید

----------


## EhsanD

> سلام
> خودتون باید انتخاب کنید کدوم مبحث رو میتونید بخونید ، شیمی تقریبا بودجه بندی یکنواختی داره ،  منم نمیدونم سطح شما چطوره که بخوام شیمی 3 یا پیش رو پیشنهاد بدم . پس همون شیمی 2 رو بخونید تست هم بزنید


*سلام ممنون 
من شیمی پیش رو خوب میتونم بخونم و کار کردم قبلا شیمی سوم هم بجز اسید وباز بقیش رو میتونم بخونم ولی کلا با شیمی 2 مشکل دارم میخواستم ببینم میشه بخش هایی از شیمی پیش و سوم رو معرفی کنید که بتونم باهاش 20 درصد بزنم ولی شیمی 2 رو نخونم؟ 
ممنون*

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> *سلام ممنون 
> من شیمی پیش رو خوب میتونم بخونم و کار کردم قبلا شیمی سوم هم بجز اسید وباز بقیش رو میتونم بخونم ولی کلا با شیمی 2 مشکل دارم میخواستم ببینم میشه بخش هایی از شیمی پیش و سوم رو معرفی کنید که بتونم باهاش 20 درصد بزنم ولی شیمی 2 رو نخونم؟ 
> ممنون*


✳️فصل ۱ سال سوم✳️تا ابتدای موضوع استوکیومتری کتاب را خوب بدانید (۱ تست در کنکور دارد) – در حل مسائل با تست‌زنی به تسلط می‌رسید (توصیه می‌شود در حل مسائل از روش تناسب استفاده کنید).


✳️فصل ۲ و ۳ سال سوم✳️
فقط متن کتاب را خوب بخوانید و علامت‌گذاری کنید، سپس تست‌های کنکور سال‌های اخیر را بزنید (در این دو فصل، تستی خارج از سطح کتاب مطرح نشده است).


✳️فصل ۱ و ۲ سال چهارم✳️
معمولاً دانش‌آموزان با این دو فصل مشکل ندارند و برای دوره‌ی بهتر از یک کتاب تست، تست‌هایی که از قبل علامت‌دار کرده‌اید را مجدداً حل کنید.




✳️فصل ۴ سال چهارم✳️
 مشابه فصل ۳ سال چهارم عمل کنید (بهتر است در این فصل نیز سری الکتروشیمیایی در تست‌های فلزی به خاطر بسپارید).

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *سلام ممنون 
> من شیمی پیش رو خوب میتونم بخونم و کار کردم قبلا شیمی سوم هم بجز اسید وباز بقیش رو میتونم بخونم ولی کلا با شیمی 2 مشکل دارم میخواستم ببینم میشه بخش هایی از شیمی پیش و سوم رو معرفی کنید که بتونم باهاش 20 درصد بزنم ولی شیمی 2 رو نخونم؟ 
> ممنون*


خب الان دوتا مشکل وجود داره . یکی اینکه شیمی 3 اسید و باز نداره و دوم اینکه شیمی دو پایه کل شیمی ـه .
شما پیش 1 + الکتروشیمی رو مشکل نداری بخونی ؟ اگه مشکلی نیست همینا + ترمودینامیک رو بخون و تست بزن . شیمی 2 هم تا هرجاش رو متوجه میشی کامل بخون

----------


## EhsanD

> خب الان دوتا مشکل وجود داره . یکی اینکه شیمی 3 اسید و باز نداره و دوم اینکه شیمی دو پایه کل شیمی ـه .
> شما پیش 1 + الکتروشیمی رو مشکل نداری بخونی ؟ اگه مشکلی نیست همینا + ترمودینامیک رو بخون و تست بزن . شیمی 2 هم تا هرجاش رو متوجه میشی کامل بخون


*ببخشید منظورم محلول ها بود 
به نظر شما همون پیش 1 با ترمودینامیک سوم رو بخونم واسه درصد پایین کفایت میکنه؟*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *ببخشید منظورم محلول ها بود 
> به نظر شما همون پیش 1 با ترمودینامیک سوم رو بخونم واسه درصد پایین کفایت میکنه؟*


اگه مطمئنید هر تستی از این قسمتها میاد رو میتونید بزنید آره کافیه برای درصدی ک میخوای اگه نه ، کافی نیست . حداقل یه مبحث دیگه رو هم بخونید ...

----------


## EhsanD

> اگه مطمئنید هر تستی از این قسمتها میاد رو میتونید بزنید آره کافیه برای درصدی ک میخوای اگه نه ، کافی نیست . حداقل یه مبحث دیگه رو هم بخونید ...


*اون مبحث دیگه چیه چیه به نظرتون؟که لااقل به عنوان بکاپ داشته باشم؟*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> *اون مبحث دیگه چیه چیه به نظرتون؟که لااقل به عنوان بکاپ داشته باشم؟*


بیشتر از یه بکاپ بهش نیاز دارید . یا قسمت های حفظی محلول ها رو بخونید یا استوکیومتری .

----------


## ezio auditore77

شیمی 2 از خط ویژه

----------

